

Low-priced, ARM architecture-based dedicated root servers [Hetzner] - danmaz74
https://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/news/neu-preiswerte-root-server-auf-basis-der-arm-architektur

======
danmaz74
I just discovered they added an ARM line of dirt-cheap dedicated server to
their offer. But I'm surprised by the maximum 2GB RAM available... I mean,
there are many phones with more memory than that!

